# Swim Bladder (SB) issue



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

ok... Help me some more, my BCA friends

I have an odd problem... 
There are two fish in the last 3 days to exhibit symptoms of - erratic swimming, upside down-ness, being way at the top, way at the bottom, and just not doing anything right. There are no other visible issues apparent.

The fish are a 5 month old(LFS purchase) silver-tipped shark and a (unknown age) full grown gold dojo.

The shark passed last night  as per typical SB complications in approx. 3-4 days from first S&S - and the dojo is near the end  after a couple days of weird behavior.

They are in separate tanks. But, early last week, they did spend time in the same tank for a 3-4 days for non-health related reasons.

These S&S - signs and symptoms - are of SB issues, in my professional _amateur_ opinion. 

Diet includes flakes and cichlid pellets daily and frozen brine shrimp every 2-3 days. Also cucumber on a regular basis.

Google and it's affiliates have taught me that swim bladder issues may be caused by bacterial (even viral) infections that are otherwise undetectable.

I have almost made up my mind to treat this as bacterial.

I am not a fan of chemicals or treatments - I just like things to run themselves in a healthy, organic way, but this needs attention....

So, First question - Am I far off in my diagnosis?

Second - I have some Melafix and some Pimafix - which one to use?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Good details. Have you contemplated trying natural remedies before going out and buying $10 of medication which better be used as replacement cost for fish.

Natural remedies:
-almond leaves
-water changes
-epsom salt
-aquarium salt
-food with garlic 
-increasing GH to >3<15

Anything to give the fish a boost for it's immune system.

The silver-tipped catfish lives in brackish water.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Pimafix is more of an antifungal, not an antibacterial, so it won't help if you're dealing with a bacterial infection. Melafix is great for external wounds and infections but not so much for internal stuff.

If you think it's bacterial, I would ensure that the water conditions are pristine and treat with Maracyn or Maracyn-Two. 

You can also try salt first (VERY carefully, as loaches are less tolerant of it). Feed less or not at all for a day or two as well in case it's caused by constipation.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

A little Salt is always present, and the water conditions seem to be great.

So, after a couple days of fasting, dry food will be soaked before it's served, now, and I'll try peas - if they like it, and more quality food intake - live or frozen goodies.

The dojo is gone to the big tank in the sky since I started this thread - an hour  very quick...

Since no one seems to think "swim bladder disease" is contagious, I naturally turn to hidden causes, hence the bacteria issue.

This sucks, as I have two tanks at risk because of cross-contamination - something I have never cared too much about ....


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

... And this thread can be shut down.

Unless anyone else has anything more to say about it


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I would suggest daphnia instead of frozen peas. It works somewhat like laxative and it's better for fish.


----------

